# Try It...



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Make sure your volume is on...

http://i.euniverse.com/funpages/cms_con ... ursor3.swf

:lol:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

that sucked.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

a$$hole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

That sucked!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Aharghhh, I made it.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

YOU BASTERD


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

my mouse sucks :******:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks :lol: I spilled my beer, filled my shorts,kicked over my tower.Ahh just what I needed :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

What fox said.... :lol:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Have not tryed it yet but, reading the other posts I am going to be a "little leary"......what the hell here I go.....


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

That did not take to long....lol....oh yah, buy the way you do "suck"....


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks, now I gotta change my shorts.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

IOU one now Scott


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

you rotten rat BASTERD.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks, now there's 5 minutes of my life and a pair of boxers I will never be able to use again. 8)


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Chris I feel your pain. That about scared the Sh&t out of me.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

I just soiled myself.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

hahaha u got me bastard hahaha IOU one :lol:


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

hahaha He tested us... BUSTED US :lol: :lol:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I can't believe all you guys fell for this. :roll:

I didn't.  

At least, not this time anyway.          

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

huntin1 I'll be lookin for you in OCT. when I'm up there.  I hunt just north of Woodworth.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

I'll give ya'll a heads up DON'T show the wife if she has had a bad day a work. My shoulder is killin me now. :eyeroll:


----------

